# Kee. A dog, which can do over 100 Tricks ..



## katrin bellyeu (Nov 5, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G8ok3nDNhrc

I am looking for people, who are interested in Trickdogging, Dogdancing etc.

bye


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

katrin bellyeu said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G8ok3nDNhrc
> 
> I am looking for people, who are interested in Trickdogging, Dogdancing etc.
> 
> bye


Hi, Katrin,

There isn't much of either here. Actually, none that I recall. 

But probably lots of folks here secretly want to try these things and don't know how to get started. :lol:




eta
I found this: http://assault.cubers.net/forum/user-37.html
and: http://www.dogtrickacademy.com/members/forum/


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Hi, Katrin,
> 
> There isn't much of either here. Actually, none that I recall.
> 
> ...



If I recall, Connie, one of the forum male moderators here was into dog dancing.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Bob, David, Mike, and Woody? Didn't they have like a doggy line-dancing team?


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Bob, David, Mike, and Woody? Didn't they have like a doggy line-dancing team?



I wonder where that secret video is stored!


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Katrin you have found the right place. Many of the members here are into Dogdancing. As Connie stated there is at least one Dogdancing club. I myself looked into joining but I am a male and so is my dog and the club thinks Dogdancing is gay enough without male on male teams. As long as you are a female with a male partner I think you will be ok. Its kind of underground thing, I don’t think there are any threads. If I were you I would PM them. There is a guy named Jeff that runs the team and I think Gerry is also involved. Lee is in Central America and starting a club there. 

Hope this helps


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Chris McDonald said:


> Katrin you have found the right place. Many of the members here are into Dogdancing. As Connie stated there is at least one Dogdancing club. I myself looked into joining but I am a male and so is my dog and the club thinks Dogdancing is gay enough without male on male teams. As long as you are a female with a male partner I think you will be ok. Its kind of underground thing, I don’t think there are any threads. If I were you I would PM them. There is a guy named Jeff that runs the team and I think Gerry is also involved. Lee is in Central America and starting a club there.
> 
> Hope this helps


You are bad, very bad! ROFLMAO

Katrin, I hope you are taking this lightly. We are bored today.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Bob, David, Mike, and Woody? Didn't they have like a doggy line-dancing team?


That was just mean of Lee, but Connie for you to perpetuate that is ....... well I just can't come up with a word.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Try Steve Lepic or as Chris stated Jeff Ohlsen
Here is some video of Jeff http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=crmD_B8ERzk bite work at 1:53 seconds
He takes this stuff seriously. Hope it helps


----------



## Rachel Schumacher (Oct 11, 2006)

I am sure Katrin will tell us about her Schiutzhund training, right :razz: 

Lee: guess who is bored? Wait unless she keeps quiet. We got her share of "input" in German boards.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

David Frost said:


> That was just mean of Lee, but Connie for you to perpetuate that is ....... well I just can't come up with a word.



I can. 


Sorry ..... :lol:


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

chuckle, chuckle, 

DFrost


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Timothy Stacy said:


> Try Steve Lepic or as Chris stated Jeff Ohlsen
> Here is some video of Jeff http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=crmD_B8ERzk bite work at 1:53 seconds
> He takes this stuff seriously. Hope it helps


It should be taken serious, it is serious sh*t. Someone could be killed with that sword


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

David Frost said:


> That was just mean of Lee, but Connie for you to perpetuate that is ....... well I just can't come up with a word.


How about.... NAUGHTY?!


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Chris McDonald said:


> It should be taken serious, it is serious sh*t. Someone could be killed with that sword


Or penetrated with it DOH! :-$ Who mentioned the bored thing? I gather I took that as permission to be bored today. Thanks!


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

David Frost said:


> That was just mean of Lee, but Connie for you to perpetuate that is ....... well I just can't come up with a word.


I think I just banned you from my Central America doggie dance club. \\/


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Hi, Katrin,
> 
> There isn't much of either here. Actually, none that I recall.
> 
> ...


 
HEY!! Over here! :lol: I try to keep it under wraps in this forum. Even though I dod consider performance dogs to be "working" dogs as they ARE their owner's sole source of income!

There is a good trick dog group over on www.k9athlete.com. Great folks!

I got into it by training heeling exercises and hind-end awareness to get a pretty attention heel. Grew from there...


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Anne Vaini said:


> HEY!! Over here! :lol: I try to keep it under wraps in this forum. Even though I dod consider performance dogs to be "working" dogs as they ARE their owner's sole source of income!
> 
> There is a good trick dog group over on www.k9athlete.com. Great folks!
> 
> I got into it by training heeling exercises and hind-end awareness to get a pretty attention heel. Grew from there...


Connie - They will all start coming out of the closet now. Just teasing Anne. Wanna join my club?


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Anne Vaini said:


> I got into hind-end awareness .


Are you saying what I think or did I misquote you? I think I'm into this too, I think.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Timothy Stacy said:


> Are you saying what I think or did I misquote you? I think I'm into this too, I think.


Wow this turned into a great thread, particularly when I'm bored and sipping cuba libres ( rum, coke, twist of lime).\\/

I think that's a whole new thread!


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Wow this turned into a great thread, particularly when I'm bored and sipping cuba libres ( rum, coke, twist of lime).\\/
> 
> I think that's a whole new thread!


I forgot her last words were and I quote "Grew from there" :-k


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Timothy Stacy said:


> Are you saying what I think or did I misquote you? I think I'm into this too, I think.


I'm pretty sure I was misquoted there. :lol:


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I see this thread is headed to hell in a handbasket with a wheel coming off. Good granny grunt.

DFrost


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

David Frost said:


> I see this thread is headed to hell in a handbasket with a wheel coming off. Good granny grunt.
> 
> DFrost


I promise to stop posting after this but could you at least explain "good granny grunt" to me so I understand the next time I see it.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I promise to stop posting after this but could you at least explain "good granny grunt" to me so I understand the next time I see it.



ha ha ha, just kind of a saying you know like; geez louise or hair in a biscuit. 

Since you banned Connie from your dog dancing forum, you don't have to stop posting. 

DFrost


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

These will clear it up:


http://www.yourghoststories.com/real-ghost-story.php?story=4309

http://15minutelunch.blogspot.com/2005/09/legend-of-granny-grunt_16.html

http://wiki.answers.com/Q/What_does_good_granny_grunt_mean

http://www.grannygruntsgeneralstore.com/primitives_1.html

http://www.jerryblackerby.com/granny_grunt.htm


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

ha ha welllllll I thought telling him it was just an expression was lot easier and less complicated. ha ha

DFrost


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

David Frost said:


> ha ha welllllll I thought telling him it was just an expression was lot easier and less complicated. ha ha
> 
> DFrost



You were right!


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

David Frost said:


> ha ha ha, just kind of a saying you know like; geez louise or hair in a biscuit.
> DFrost


had an old rancher out on WY tell me once that finding a long straight hair in the biscuits and gravy was better than finding a short curly one.

i would also like to see Mike, Bob, David and Woody doing ANY kind of group dogdancing =D>:lol::lol:

and EVERYONE can't be snowed incan they? i KNOW lee's not, connie's not....isn't today club day anywhere except nebraska?


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Do I have to do a "citizens moderation" here? Stay on topic, we are talking about hind end awareness


----------



## Ted Efthymiadis (Apr 3, 2009)

katrin bellyeu said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G8ok3nDNhrc
> 
> I am looking for people, who are interested in Trickdogging, Dogdancing etc.
> 
> bye


dog dancing is depressing, sorry.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

oh-- i thought we were talking about hair in biscuits. which COULD be related to "hind-end awareness" depending on your perspective (shall we say, HAHAHAHA).


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

katrin bellyeu said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G8ok3nDNhrc
> 
> I am looking for people, who are interested in Trickdogging, Dogdancing etc.
> 
> bye


I don't know anything about dogdancing, but I liked that video.

Reminded me of another video that was posted a couple of years ago, another young woman with a Mal that had crazy control of her dog, and they also looked like they were having too much fun.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

ann schnerre said:


> oh-- i thought we were talking about hair in biscuits. which COULD be related to "hind-end awareness" depending on your perspective (shall we say, HAHAHAHA).


 
"Hind- end awareness" is the sole reason I watch dancing with the stars! OO =P~

:-k and I'm only going to dance with Mike, David or Woody if I can lead!!!! 
I DO have my pride ya know! :razz:


----------



## Al Curbow (Mar 27, 2006)

Very nice dog. Did anyone look at the dog? I'd be willing to bet the dog would do good in any venue.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

I agree with Al. Did any of you watch the video??


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Kristen Cabe said:


> I agree with Al. Did any of you watch the video??


I did.... thought the dog looked good but the video a tad indulgent, too much repetition of the same exercise shots.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Kristen Cabe said:


> I agree with Al. Did any of you watch the video??


What video? There was a thousand of them. :-D


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

ok, FINE. yes, i watched the dog, i thought it was great, great training, but i admit i didn't watch ALL of them--don't have the time.

talented dog, talented trainer, more than i could do at this point. but i'm struggling with gay Sch. 

i apologize if i offended anyone--it was certainly unintended. just got drawn into having some fun and it's connie's fault. so there.


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Hey Bob:

Hubby brought home a video camera yesterday. I thought wow when all this frickin snow and ice melts we can use it for training. But now that you are going to cross train in another venue, maybe we'll film that first. Uhhhh, make sure you guys develop an ability to do this in any type of terrain if its gonna be useful to us.


T


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Terrasita Cuffie said:


> Hey Bob:
> 
> Hubby brought home a video camera yesterday. I thought wow when all this frickin snow and ice melts we can use it for training. But now that you are going to cross train in another venue, maybe we'll film that first. Uhhhh, make sure you guys develop an ability to do this in any type of terrain if its gonna be useful to us.
> 
> ...


I think I do enought dancing to keep them dern sheep from running me down. :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

FINALLY, T!! sounds like if you just vid a training session, we'll get dogdancing plus herding--one of those 2-for-1 deals.

oops-sorry. there i go with the evolution again....


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

ann schnerre said:


> FINALLY, T!! sounds like if you just vid a training session, we'll get dogdancing plus herding--one of those 2-for-1 deals.
> 
> oops-sorry. there i go with the evolution again....


Cold hearted wimmins! :razz::razz::razz: :wink:


----------



## Terry Holstine (Aug 5, 2008)

Dog dancing, Hmmm. My goodness, What has this world come to!!](*,)


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Good news: my dogs can do over 100 tricks

Bad news: I didn't teach them to do them


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

all right terry--can we get some vid of your hounds "dancing"? i mean really, can't you pack a camera on the mules ?? 

it would be some good watching, i think...LOL


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

ann schnerre said:


> all right terry--can we get some vid of your hounds "dancing"? i mean really, can't you pack a camera on the mules ??
> 
> it would be some good watching, i think...LOL


 
I'd like to see pics of Terry's dogs dancing under a tree with pieces of torn shirt and levis hanging out of the tree.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Considering the fact that this thread has been ridiculed from page one...shouldn't it be closed like the e-collar topic ??


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

The e-collar thread has been reopened......but I'll take your surgesstion on this one.


----------

